

Google Wants to Make Science Fiction a Reality—That’s Limiting Their Imagination - nealabq
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/google-wants-to-make-science-fiction-a-reality-and-that-s-limiting-their-imagination/360699/

======
noobiemcfoob
I fail to see the problem with trying to address large scale problems
immediately instead of allowing the invisible hand of incrementalism to create
the next Internet.

The idea of wanting a driverless car, or a computer I can easily access by
looking up and to the right, aren't new ideas. If anything, these concepts
have gone through a type of incrementalism in the pruning and refining of
their concepts. Google is just looking around and saying "Hey, maybe we
actually have the technology to that thing now."

That approach may not be profitable in the long run. Maybe they will shut down
eventually, but pointing fingers at it and complaining that it's too myopic is
kind of silly.

